# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تحلیل آماری داوطلبان کنکور

## ali.rainy

با سلام
پر واضح است که تعداد بالای داوطلبان کنکور تجربی به خاطر مسائل مالی و آینده شغلی مناسب می باشد.
اما در کشور تکنیک گرایی مثل ایران که تقریبا اکثر (نه همه) رشته های علوم انسانی با کمی واقع نگری هیچ جایگاهی ندارد و عملا کسب درآمد برای بخش عمده ای از فارق التحصیلان این رشته حتی برای رشته هایی چون حقوق مشکل است(دوست خودم با لیسانس حقوق خشک شویی تاسیس کرده)، چرا تعداد داوطلبان این گروه آزمایشی از گروه ریاضی و فنی که حداقل امیدی به آینده کاری و بازار کار داررند بیشتر است؟
البته به نظر من شرکت تعداد قابل توجهی از دانش آموزان رشته ریاضی در گروه تجربی دلیل این موضوع است که این امر برای داوطلبان گروه انسانی کاری بس دشوارتر به دلیل تفاوت بسیار بالا در دروس است، می باشد.
ممنون می شم شما هم نظر خودتون رو بگین.

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*ریاضی و فنی سال پیش 148 هزار تا بود که امسال شده 144 هزار تا

خود ریاضی سال پیش 136 تا بود , خود داوطلبای ریاضی امسال فک کنم چیزی حدود 132 تا 134 هزار تا باشه*

----------


## mraref

با قسمت اول سخنتون موافقم چون در رشته های تجربی به خاطر آینده شغلی و درآمد مناسب تعداد شرکت کننده واقعا زیاده و رقابت بسیار شدید  ولی باید این رو هم در نظر گرفت که دیگه رشته های پزشکی و دندانپزشکی که دارای دکتری حرفه ای هستن پر شدن و باید به فکر تخصص بود و ادیگه کار در دندانپزشکان و پزشکان عمومی خوب نیس خصوصا پزشکان ولی به نظر من علت اینکه داوطلبان رشته های انسانی زیاده به خاطر آینده کاری است به خصوص برای رشته های بورسیه مانند علوم قضایی قوه قضاییه و کد رشته های دانشگاه فرهنگیان مخصوصا اینکه  قراره امسال و تا دو سال دیگه فرهنگیان در برداشتن داوطلب رکورد بزنه چون که در سه چهار سال آینده کمبود معلم وجود داره و همچنین به نظر من بیشتر شرکت کننده های انسانی دارای دیپلم ریاضی هستن دقیقا یادم نیس اما در مصاحبه یکی از رتبه های برتر انسانی میخوندم که دیپلم ریاضی داره طرف و اون هایی که داری دیپلم ریاضی هستن معمولا موفق ظاهر میشن در مورد هنر هم نمیتونم نظر بدم ولی در مورد زبان اکثر کسانی که شرکت میکنن در پی سنجش سطح زبان خودشون هستن چون من اکثر کسانی که بامن در کانون زبان بودن در کنکور زبان 96 دیدمشون و در آخر هم این توصیه رو برای داوطبان عزیز انسانی میکنم که قبولی در رشته انسانی شاید نسبت به ریاضی یا تجربی آسون باشه ولی اصلا آسون نیس برای قبولی در رشته های خوب رتبه های منطقه زیر 500 میخواد

----------


## ali.rainy

> با قسمت اول سخنتون موافقم چون در رشته های تجربی به خاطر آینده شغلی و درآمد مناسب تعداد شرکت کننده واقعا زیاده و رقابت بسیار شدید  ولی باید این رو هم در نظر گرفت که دیگه رشته های پزشکی و دندانپزشکی که دارای دکتری حرفه ای هستن پر شدن و باید به فکر تخصص بود و ادیگه کار در دندانپزشکان و پزشکان عمومی خوب نیس خصوصا پزشکان ولی به نظر من علت اینکه داوطلبان رشته های انسانی زیاده به خاطر آینده کاری است به خصوص برای رشته های بورسیه مانند علوم قضایی قوه قضاییه و کد رشته های دانشگاه فرهنگیان مخصوصا اینکه  قراره امسال و تا دو سال دیگه فرهنگیان در برداشتن داوطلب رکورد بزنه چون که در سه چهار سال آینده کمبود معلم وجود داره و همچنین به نظر من بیشتر شرکت کننده های انسانی دارای دیپلم ریاضی هستن دقیقا یادم نیس اما در مصاحبه یکی از رتبه های برتر انسانی میخوندم که دیپلم ریاضی داره طرف و اون هایی که داری دیپلم ریاضی هستن معمولا موفق ظاهر میشن در مورد هنر هم نمیتونم نظر بدم ولی در مورد زبان اکثر کسانی که شرکت میکنن در پی سنجش سطح زبان خودشون هستن چون من اکثر کسانی که بامن در کانون زبان بودن در کنکور زبان 96 دیدمشون و در آخر هم این توصیه رو برای داوطبان عزیز انسانی میکنم که قبولی در رشته انسانی شاید نسبت به ریاضی یا تجربی آسون باشه ولی اصلا آسون نیس برای قبولی در رشته های خوب رتبه های منطقه زیر 500 میخواد


ممنون از نظرتون

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> با سلام
> پر واضح است که تعداد بالای داوطلبان کنکور تجربی به خاطر مسائل مالی و آینده شغلی مناسب می باشد.
> اما در کشور تکنیک گرایی مثل ایران که تقریبا اکثر (نه همه) رشته های علوم انسانی با کمی واقع نگری هیچ جایگاهی ندارد و عملا کسب درآمد برای بخش عمده ای از فارق التحصیلان این رشته حتی برای رشته هایی چون حقوق مشکل است(دوست خودم با لیسانس حقوق خشک شویی تاسیس کرده)، چرا تعداد داوطلبان این گروه آزمایشی از گروه ریاضی و فنی که حداقل امیدی به آینده کاری و بازار کار داررند بیشتر است؟
> البته به نظر من شرکت تعداد قابل توجهی از دانش آموزان رشته ریاضی در گروه تجربی دلیل این موضوع است که این امر برای داوطلبان گروه انسانی کاری بس دشوارتر به دلیل تفاوت بسیار بالا در دروس است، می باشد.
> ممنون می شم شما هم نظر خودتون رو بگین.


خخخخ انسانی اینده ای نداره؟ lol
ببخشید . ولی یه دانشگاه داریم به  اسم  دانشگاه ارشد علوم قضایی شما اگه اینجا قبول بشی از همون اول حقوق دریافت میکنی.  سابقه کار حساب میشه برات سربازی هم پر.  مستقیم میتونی تو دادگستری استخدام بشی. . 
کسی که لیسانس  حقوق داره میتونه تو ازمون وکالت شر کت کنه. یا ازمون سر دفتری.  یا ازمون قضاوت. درامرد هر کدوم از اینا رو نمیدونم اطلاع دارین یا نه.  یا ازمون استخدامی دادگستری.
روان شناسی و علوم سیاسی برا کسایی که میخوان برن اون ور عالیه.   پس لطفا بدون داشتن علم یه چیزی همین جوری یه تز ندین plz.

----------


## Qadamgahi

ریاضی ۱۴۰هزار نفر شرکت میکنن، ۵۰هزار نفر مهندسی میرن.
تجربی ۶۴۰ هزار نفر شرکت میکنن، نهایتاً ۷-۸هزار نفر پزشکی قبولن

----------


## ali.rainy

> خخخخ انسانی اینده ای نداره؟ lol
> ببخشید . ولی یه دانشگاه داریم به  اسم  دانشگاه ارشد علوم قضایی شما اگه اینجا قبول بشی از همون اول حقوق دریافت میکنی.  سابقه کار حساب میشه برات سربازی هم پر.  مستقیم میتونی تو دادگستری استخدام بشی. . 
> کسی که لیسانس  حقوق داره میتونه تو ازمون وکالت شر کت کنه. یا ازمون سر دفتری.  یا ازمون قضاوت. درامرد هر کدوم از اینا رو نمیدونم اطلاع دارین یا نه.  یا ازمون استخدامی دادگستری.
> روان شناسی و علوم سیاسی برا کسایی که میخوان برن اون ور عالیه.   پس لطفا بدون داشتن علم یه چیزی همین جوری یه تز ندین plz.


ممنون از نظر و راهنماییت
یک نکته و یک سوال
نکته: گفتی یک دانشگاه داریم! چند نفر مگه می تونن برن اون دانشگاه و از شرایطش برخوردار بشن
سوال: گفتی رشته روان شناسی و علوم سیاسی برای مهاجرت یک مزیت محسوب می شن. آیا مستندی داری در این خصوص؟ وضعیت بازار کار این رشته ها مگر چجوری هست؟ به نظر تو آیا یک فرد غربی حاضر هست به یک روان شناس ایرانی مراجعه کنه؟ من در این مورد اطلاعی ندارم. لطفا راهنمیی کن. در ضمن من که هر چی ضمینه کاری برای مهاجرت می بینم پزشکی و مهندسی هستن.
با تشکر

----------


## ali.rainy

up

----------


## ali.rainy

up

----------


## mohammad1397

باباول کنین این مسخره بازیامن ازهمین چیزاصربه خوردم سال کنگوراونایی موفقن که باازمون پیش برن وسرشون تواین مسخره بازیانباشه مگه امارداوطلبادست من وتوهست

----------


## ali.rainy

> خخخخ انسانی اینده ای نداره؟ lol
> ببخشید . ولی یه دانشگاه داریم به  اسم  دانشگاه ارشد علوم قضایی شما اگه اینجا قبول بشی از همون اول حقوق دریافت میکنی.  سابقه کار حساب میشه برات سربازی هم پر.  مستقیم میتونی تو دادگستری استخدام بشی. . 
> کسی که لیسانس  حقوق داره میتونه تو ازمون وکالت شر کت کنه. یا ازمون سر دفتری.  یا ازمون قضاوت. درامرد هر کدوم از اینا رو نمیدونم اطلاع دارین یا نه.  یا ازمون استخدامی دادگستری.
> روان شناسی و علوم سیاسی برا کسایی که میخوان برن اون ور عالیه.   پس لطفا بدون داشتن علم یه چیزی همین جوری یه تز ندین plz.


دوست عزیز منتظر نظرات تکمیلی شما هستیم

----------


## hamed_habibi

نمیدونم چرا بعضی از دوستان الکی فقط بلدن بگن اشباع شده فلان شده....والا بخدا من کرج تهران زندگی میکنم بالا 20تا دنتیس میشناسم یکیشون زیر13تومن درامد نداره....تازه ی روز درمیون میرن مطب خیلیاشون....ودرمانگاهم کارنمیکنن اگه برن ب 17 18میرسه....پزشک عمومی هم بدترین حالتش 6 7تومن دیدم....بهترین روش برای  اینکه ادم بفهمه اشباع شده نشده باید بری چندتا دکتر ببینی بعد..اونم توکلانشهر..عین تهران کرج اینا....

----------

